# au secours mon g4 se meurt



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

salut a tous

pour un premier message je fais fort!

je suis en possession d'un g4 400 agp avec 640 mo de ram.
je l'ai laissé allumer cette nuit, il était sur limewire, et ce matin en me levant il c'était eteint.

en essayant de l'allumer, il se met sous tension et... rien... pas le bruit des disque dur, rien, juste les ventilos.

j'ouvre la bete, une diode rouge allumer sur la carte mere... qd je le met ss tension
en debranchant la nappe des disc dur, ils tournent... 
qd ils sont branche non.

j'ai ub peu tt essaye enlever des memoires etc et rien

l'ecran reste aussi sur veille, plus de clip...

est ce que quelq'un aurait une solution? bien que je craigne que ma carte mere sois hs...

merci a tous

et j'espere a bientot car la je desespere


----------



## pRETENDER (8 Septembre 2004)

count azazel a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous
> 
> pour un premier message je fais fort!
> 
> ...




T'aurais pas debranché la prise, par hasard :rateau: ?

Non plus serieusement je suis desolé pour toi et je n'ai pas de solution..

<MoNoLogue>
   Il sert à rien mon message là.. Bon tant pis..
</MoNoLogue>


----------



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

si seulement ca m'arrangerais


----------



## lilimac54 (8 Septembre 2004)

salut mon copain  
et bien venu sur macG  

j'ai fait un tour sur les forums et bien sur je n'ai rien trouver  pour ton trés gros problème 

j'aurais bien trouver une réponce mais moi je ne saurais pas l'appliquer 

Après être allé sur les forums mcbidouille, j'ai trouvé une solution. Un reset de la carte mère aurai suffit à redémarrer la bécane !
( comment faire ??? )
il faudrait que des mac users plus performants que moi te le disent    

j'ai trouver sur macG des réponses à mes questions  
j'éspère que ça sera de même pour toi
et encore bien venu


----------



## lilimac54 (8 Septembre 2004)

je vais te mettre un gros coup de boule pour te redonner le moral


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2004)

Bah pour le reset de la Cm, bah suffit d'ouvrir le PM et d'appuyer sur un ptit bouton qui se trouve sur la carte de mère, 1 seconde pas plus.


----------



## lilimac54 (8 Septembre 2004)

l'ordre c'est :
on éteind le Power Mac
on ouvre le PM
on appui sur le ptit bouton en rallumant 
et ensuite ça doit remarcher???
tu confirmes ?


----------



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

le reset petit bouton a coté de la pile memoire marche po   
tjours diode rouge allumer et demarre pas, normalement diode verte 

ca me rend fou


----------



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

please help me


----------



## Apca (8 Septembre 2004)

A tu essayer de le débrancher (débrancher la prise) pendant plusieurs minutes ? Il me semble déjà avoir entendu cette astuce quelque part


----------



## lilimac54 (8 Septembre 2004)

count azazel a dit:
			
		

> please help me



paniques pas  :affraid: 
y bien quelqu'un qui a eu le meme prob  :hein:   

 alors qu'il se reveille  

lol      :love:


----------



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> A tu essayer de le débrancher (débrancher la prise) pendant plusieurs minutes ? Il me semble déjà avoir entendu cette astuce quelque part


 ouais je l'ai deja fait et tjours pareil


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2004)

J'avais gardé un thread qui parlait d'un problème similaire après un coup de foudre... le problème c'est que depuis les forums de MACG ont été modifiés et je n'ai plus accès ce thread où il y avait une bidouille clairement détaillé et simple qui consistait à débrancher chez plus quoi...  :rateau:

Je cherche encore...


----------



## pixelemon (8 Septembre 2004)

je viens de faire un tour hors macG et pas de réponse non plus, en revanche si tu redémarre un jour désintègre limewire, qui semble être une source de kernel et autres impolitesses.

may the force be with you... (désolé je suis dans la trilogie depuis hier)


----------



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

vraiment cool les gars je cherche aussi mais ne trouve rien, je continue ma quette


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> désintègre limewire, qui semble être une source de kernel et autres impolitesses.



On dit ça de tous les softs de p2p, perso je les utilise tous, avec parcimonie ou pas, et j'ai jamais de problèmes.


----------



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On dit ça de tous les softs de p2p, perso je les utilise tous, avec parcimonie ou pas, et j'ai jamais de problèmes.


jamais eu de blem non plus, en plus ne les utilise pas souvent


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2004)

Que des sujets qui semblent ne pas aboutir   :
c'est pas gagné en tout cas


----------



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Que des sujets qui semblent ne pas aboutir   :
> c'est pas gagné en tout cas [/URL]


je m'en doute


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2004)

count azazel a dit:
			
		

> je m'en doute




Mais c'est des liens que je t'ai mis tu as vu ?


----------



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est des liens que je t'ai mis tu as vu ?


ave pas vu   vais essayer les chose que je n'ai pas encore faite


----------



## count azazel (8 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Que des sujets qui semblent ne pas aboutir   :
> 
> c'est pas gagné en tout cas [/URL]


tout fait rien ne vas et en plus moi les hd ne tourne pas et le lecteur ne s'ouvre mm pas ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2004)

Je suis loin d'être un pro du hardware, faudrait qu'une plus grosse pointure passe par là...   

Mis à part le laisser débrancher pendant 24 heures et prier... :mouais:


----------



## lilimac54 (9 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est des liens que je t'ai mis tu as vu ?



en fait on sait jamais ce que c'est le prob ?

c'est quand même bisard que le soir ça va et que le matin plus rien sur l'écran du mackes  
t'es pas tout seul mon copain count azazel


----------



## count azazel (9 Septembre 2004)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> en fait on sait jamais ce que c'est le prob ?
> 
> c'est quand même bisard que le soir ça va et que le matin plus rien sur l'écran du mackes
> t'es pas tout seul mon copain count azazel


merci mon copain mais mon mackes me manque mon ibook pas aussi rapide je pleure


----------



## lilimac54 (9 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je suis loin d'être un pro du hardware, faudrait qu'une plus grosse pointure passe par là...
> 
> Mis à part le laisser débrancher pendant 24 heures et prier... :mouais:



question ça peut pas etre un virus quand même :mouais:  :affraid:


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2004)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> question ça peut pas etre un virus quand même :mouais:  :affraid:



Mais nan, y en a pas, sauf les macro virus de word qui sont loin d'être aussi méchants


----------



## count azazel (9 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan, y en a pas, sauf les macro virus de word qui sont loin d'être aussi méchants


ca me rassure et une carte mere grillée


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2004)

C'est déjà malheureusement bcp plus probable...


----------



## count azazel (9 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà malheureusement bcp plus probable...


ah merde c la reponse que je voulais pas  ca va etre galere pour retrouver une carte mere


----------



## count azazel (9 Septembre 2004)

toujours pas de solutions 
 

carte mere probablement grillé


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2004)

Ouvre un post chez macbidouille aussi pour voir, tu expliques tout ce que tu as déjà fait.
Bonne chance. :rose:


----------



## count azazel (9 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre un post chez macbidouille aussi pour voir, tu expliques tout ce que tu as déjà fait.
> Bonne chance. :rose:


oky vais essayé mais la je desespere, merci du conseil


----------



## count azazel (9 Septembre 2004)

pour l'instant tjours rien


----------



## count azazel (2 Octobre 2004)

pour ceux que ca interresse j'ai enfin trouve le blem, apres avoir racheter en occaz un mac du mm type et bien d'autre perpetie il s'avere que c'est le processeur qui avait grillé.

voila voila maintenant apres tt les tests effectuer je demonte et remonte mon powermac g4 les yeux fermé

faut bien qu'il y est qque chose de positif ds tt ca


----------



## lilimac54 (3 Octobre 2004)

count azazel a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux que ca interresse j'ai enfin trouve le blem, apres avoir racheter en occaz un mac du mm type et bien d'autre perpetie il s'avere que c'est le processeur qui avait grillé.
> 
> voila voila maintenant apres tt les tests effectuer je demonte et remonte mon powermac g4 les yeux fermé
> 
> faut bien qu'il y est qque chose de positif ds tt ca




je pense que tu t'en serais bien passé de toute cet aventures non   
c'était à un fil de te dégouter de Mac non?   
mais bon c'est la vie  :mouais: 
et maintenant je sais ou aller si j'ai un prob dans mon G4     
@+


----------

